# Make Funny Pics with Photofunia



## JojoTheDragon (May 26, 2010)

I just learned about this cool site, www.photofunia.com from a friend of mine in Orkut. With it you can create amazing and funny photos. I used some of the edits to make some funny and embarrassing photos. Try it out.


----------



## gagan007 (May 26, 2010)

very good sites with tons of options... 
thanks for sharing...


----------



## rkneo11 (May 26, 2010)

cool... can make cool display pics for social networking sites quickly....
Thank you very much...

---------- Post added at 06:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:10 PM ----------

the Tattoo (david Beckham) effect is cool...


----------



## 6x6 (May 27, 2010)

good, thanks for sharing...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 27, 2010)

@all:- You are all welcome. Just don't use it to abuse others, i say.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 27, 2010)

ya. i know it. Its good for creating some crazy images.


----------



## ico (May 28, 2010)

Funny website


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 28, 2010)

I know. I'm already using it on Orkut.


----------



## Shani Clinton (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for sharing it .

Shani.


----------

